
Thoughts on CSEXP – A compact data serialization format - emacsen
https://write.emacsen.net/thoughts-on-canonical-s-expressions
======
rini17
I like most Conspack, it supports many more datatypes while still staying
simple: [https://github.com/conspack/cl-
conspack](https://github.com/conspack/cl-conspack)

